#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Important Information for TOEFL iBT® Test

## amos.0119

If you have a multiple-part first/given or last/family name, enter it exactly as it appears on the ID you will bring to the test center (excluding accents and apostrophes). Enter your names so they read in the same order as they do on your ID document. For example, if your first/given name is Jean Louis, enter both names in the First/Given Name(s) box.

1. If you do not have a first/given name or do not have a last/family name, enter your name in the Last/Family Name field and leave the other field blank. This is because the Last/Family Name field is mandatory and the First/Given Name field is not.

2. The Middle Name field is optional; however, if your ID shows a middle name, enter it so your name matches your ID.

3. Register early; test centers can fill up quickly.

4. Take the test as soon as possible so your scores will be received in time to be considered with your applications. Score report posting dates are on the website at www.ets.org/toefl/ibt/scores/get.

5. Registration is not transferable. You cannot let someone else use your registration.

6. Walk-in registration is not available.

7. Return to your online account the day before the test to check your confirmation. Changes may have been made to your registration details (for example, a different building or start time). To print your confirmation, select Print and View Your Registration Confirmation on the screen with the heading Thank You for Your Order. Your test date, start time and test center address are in the confirmation.





  Similar Threads: Exam Pattern of TOEFL iBT® test How to Get free Material for TOEFL iBT® test How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test Mode of Payment of Fee for TOEFL iBT® Test

----------

